# Have you seen any book based movies lately?



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 12, 2013)

There's so many new ones that have been in the theater lately (Beautiful Creatures, Warm Bodies, Safe Haven), and more coming out in the near future.

Have you seen any of the new ones? How about older movies that were created from books?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 13, 2013)

I just got thro reading the Hunger Games trilogy. I watched the movie a few months ago and I was surprised when I read it at how closely the movie followed the book. Most movies based on books seem to be very loosely based on the original story but not this one. Years ago I read the Clan of the Cave Bear by Jean Aule (hope I spelled the last name correctly) I loved the book so much I read all of the ones that came after and was very excited to go to the movie. In the end I was very disappointed because the movie was so poorly done even calling it a 'B' movie would have been kind.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 13, 2013)

On tv I watched "An Amish Murder" based on a book by Linda Castillo, was very pleased that the movie was so much like the book. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently watch Practical Magic, and last night Memoirs of a Geisha was on, but I missed it. There was another movie I recently watched too, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it was right now.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 13, 2013)

I watched Les Miserables in theater, but I haven't read the book yet, it's on my Kindle. An older movie I watched Now Is Good, based on the book Before I Die, both were very good, not sure if I would have found the movie as touching if I hadn't read the book. It's one of those tissue boxes movies/books!

Also watched Perks of Being a Wallflower, read the book first and then saw the movie. My sister and I both agreed it's one of the best over "books into movies" as far as being accurate and conveying the story/feeling of the book.

I want to read Warm Bodies I think before I watch the movie, but I might do it the other way round.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 13, 2013)

I so want to see The Perks of Being a Wallflower. The book is on my wishlist but I haven't gotten it yet. I read Warm Bodies after seeing the previews for it. Now whenever they show previews, I recognize exactly what part it is from the book. It looks like they kept it pretty close.


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 14, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I just got thro reading the Hunger Games trilogy. I watched the movie a few months ago and I was surprised when I read it at how closely the movie followed the book. Most movies based on books seem to be very loosely based on the original story but not this one. Years ago I read the Clan of the Cave Bear by Jean Aule (hope I spelled the last name correctly) I loved the book so much I read all of the ones that came after and was very excited to go to the movie. In the end I was very disappointed because the movie was so poorly done even calling it a 'B' movie would have been kind.


I agree with everything you said! Named my colt from this year Finnick from the 2nd Hunger Games book.

COTCB movie sucked so bad!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 15, 2013)

TangoMango said:


> COTCB movie sucked so bad!


Didn't it. It was a shame too because it was a great story. I loved the characters and they were so well written but in the movie they were ...ummm... 2 dimensional(?) Flat somehow and really anyone who hadn't read the book probably never would after watching that movie.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Isn't The Life of Pi a book? Has anyone seen/read it?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 15, 2013)

It is a book. I haven't read it but then I haven't seen the movie yet either.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I just watched Dumbo on streaming recently. I think it was a book first, but not sure. O my, I'd forgotten how sad it is. Have you ever tried to read Pinnochio? Forget it, and enjoy the movie. But Mary Poppins is better as a book.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 15, 2013)

I still need to see Les Miserables!

The Host is coming out this year, along with Ender's Game. Can't wait to see them both, but the movie versions almost always disappoint me. I actually didn't like the Hunger Games.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I so want to see The Perks of Being a Wallflower. The book is on my wishlist but I haven't gotten it yet. I read Warm Bodies after seeing the previews for it. Now whenever they show previews, I recognize exactly what part it is from the book. It looks like they kept it pretty close.


I spoiled myself the past week with 18 new audiobooks, and The Perks of Being a Wallflower is one of the books I got




I'm thinking if you liked it, I will, too, so am happy to see you did!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

One book based movie I am looking forward to seeing is Warm Bodies. I loved the story idea, but I thought the writing was too long winded. It's one i think could actually make a better movie than book.

CAN'T wait to see the Under The Dome TV movie or miniseries that will be on airing this June! I really enjoyed the book


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Jill, I haven't read The Perks yet but I want to. You'll probably get to it before I do, so you'll have to let me know how it is.

Sometimes movies are better then the books. For example the movies The Woman In Black, Practical Magic, and Beastly are all better then the books.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Beastly, was really disappointed in the book after seeing the movie.

I've read Life of Pi, but didn't see the movie yet, it's on my list. The book was interesting, everyone I've talked to liked the movie.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

By 'interesting', does that mean really good or just ok? Lol. My husband wanted to see the movie but it really didn't look like something that I want to see.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 17, 2013)

It was good, but it is different and the ending can be interpreted different ways. I liked it, but probably wouldn't read it again.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh MY Goodness, Jill what channel is airing the Dome? I must see it! Loved the novel even if it was long.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 18, 2013)

I read life of Pi and, purely IMO, it was rubbish!! I was put off ever wanting to see the film by the transparency of the book- read the whole thing in one evening!

COTCB was the only book I actually liked- even though I, glutton for punishment that I was, read them all!! I actually half liked the film although I do agree with everything said. Darryl Hannah was Ayla and that is enough for me!! I saw her as Darryl all through all the books. I am glad they are finished and hope beyond hope that Jean Auel will not write anymore- I found quite a lot of her subsequent books really offensive! (Yes, I am a prude and gratuitous sex is a pet peeve of mine!!) The research done on horse behaviour for these books was pathetic, too, beyond bad. I think the last book was the worst but I still waded through it!!! I read LOTR three times, though, to find out if I was mistaken or if it really was rubbish....Never read a HP book, never shall, again, rubbish. Oh, I am a picky reader alright.... Can't wait for Under the Dome- let's hope it is the one book of SK's that is actually well adapted- wait, no, The Stand was OK....


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with you rabbitsfizz, each book after clan of the cave bear was a bit less appealing than the one before but yes, I read every one of them because i so like the characters. By the time I had finished with The land of Painted Caves I was done with the story. Had nothing to do with sex, just felt like the story went no where and it took a long time to get there.


----------



## Flying minis (Mar 18, 2013)

Read "cloud atlas" a while back, and watched the movie on a plane last week - twice. Liked the book better (as usual) but the movie was not too bad. Don't know if the movie would have been understandable without reading the book?


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 26, 2013)

Never really read the Frank Oz books, but always loved the "Wizard of Oz" of old. Just saw "Oz, the Great and Powerful" and we enjoyed we-probably should have seen it in IMAX 3D though (but those goofy glassed make my eyes feel funny after a while). Wanted to see Les Miserables, but knew hubby wouldn't enjoy it that much (not much for musicals) so we skipped it (going to the movies a few times a month is one of our treats). Don't know if a book was written-probably a nonfiction has been-but enjoyed "Catch Me if You Can" with Leonardo DiCaprio and Tom Hanks a few years back-I (not hubby) was surprised at the end to find out it was a true story-very interesting, funny, serious and enjoyable.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 29, 2013)

I have _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ on our Netflix queue; I can't wait to see it (though I've not read the book)!






Not a movie, but the _Legend of the Seeker_ TV series was based on Terry Goodkind's "Sword of Truth" books. Some of the writing for the TV series was a little cheesy/awkward but I still enjoyed it immensely...I'm still sad that it only ran 2 seasons. I couldn't imagine any other actress playing Kahlan; Bridget Regan is awesome!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, I watched The Host today.

If you've read the book, DON'T go see it! It was absolutely terrible....I knew I shouldn't have watched it, but I just couldn't help it. Sorely disappointed.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 31, 2013)

I've heard that it is bad. Hmmm...I wonder if I'd like it? I haven't read the book, so I have no expectations for it. To me, the book doesn't sound like something I'd be interested in reading. But I tend to like more alien-type movies than novels.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 31, 2013)

The book is fantastic, the movie is just plain awful. It really is not the type of "alien book" that you are thinking, I promise. I think even without having read the book that the movie would be bad. The book is really based around conflict between two people sharing the same mind and it is extremely hard to portray that in a movie. The feelings (and dialogue) just aren't there. I think because it's Stephanie Meyer, they tried way too hard to make it appeal to teenagers. It was worse than Twilight. It's one of my favorite books, so I'm just a bit disappointed, as you can tell


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey, my fellow reading ladies...

I finished reading The Perks of Being a Wallflower, and I'd say watch the movie vs. reading the book, and that's rarely how I feel. I really liked and cared about the main characters, but hadn't really read much about it before I read it and I hadn't been expecting some of it to unfold as it did. I thought it was very depressing, and I don't like reading those kinds of books. It dealt with addiction, being an outsider, and molestation, from a couple angles, but one I didn't see coming and just made me really feel sick. The addiction and "outsiderness" were not too bad, but the molestation angle just puts a knot in my stomach, especially the "where" of it in this book (as if any "where" would be anything but upsetting). I think it's a powerful book, but I really just read to be entertained, and "sad" books get to me. I'd rather not have read this one to be honest, though I think the author is very gifted and it was well written.

I probably should look harder at the book descriptions before I dive in to a book. I thought this was just about quirky kids from about when I was a teenager, but it wasn't at all just that kind of a thing.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Jill. I also don't care for depressing books, so I think I'll remove it from my wishlist. I do want to watch the movie, but I think I'll wait until it comes on Showtime.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 6, 2013)

I just watched the movie _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ and found it both touching and powerful. I believe the book's author also wrote the screenplay so I imagine it captures the spirit of the book pretty well. I doubt that I will ever read the book as it doesn't sound like "my kind of book," but I thoroughly enjoyed the movie (though it did make me cry a couple times!).


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2013)

It's been a LONG time that I aged the DVD of Warm Bodies. It's one of a few books I quit, but I think if I were in a different mood, I'd have enjoyed it. H and I watched the movie last night, and we did like it a lot! I might have quit the book thinking it couldn't end well and was in the mood for a happy ending. The movie was good and I think now that I shouldn't have quit the book.

Not sure I will watch The Perks of Being a Wallflower, though. I did read that book to the end and it was too sad for me. The movie preview did look good (it was on the Warm Bodies DVD), but the book sort of gave me a stomach ache



Too many sad things.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 29, 2013)

I listened to the audiobook for Warm Bodies, and I have to admit the first time I started it, I thought it was too odd and stopped pretty quickly. The second time I kept going and I did enjoy it to the end, it is different from the movie (which I also enjoyed a lot). I do think the books are going to be a series, if I remember correctly it didn't end completely. The only other zombie books I have read are the Pride & Prejudice and zombies, so I don't have a lot to compare.

The other book & movie I really enjoyed was Silver Linings Playbook, I liked them both a lot.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 1, 2013)

My husband and I enjoyed the Hunger Games and Jennifer Lawrence (I think that's right?). We are looking forward to the next sequel that's coming out this month. We read the rest of the series and liked the books. Even if the movies are changed a little they will probably still be enjoyable.

I did see Silver Linings Playbook with Jennifer too. She is a good actress.


----------

